# A quick question about subwoofer cables



## Dissonance (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello,

I moved some furniture around, so I need a longer subwoofer cable. I thought that the cable was mono RCA, but after looking online, I see that it is common for them to be digital coaxial. I did not know that subwoofers have DA converters. Is this true for all subwoofers? If no, how do I know if my subwoofer needs a coaxial or mono RCA cable? I have a Sony HT-7000DH reciever.

Thanks!


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

Dissonance said:


> Hello,
> 
> I moved some furniture around, so I need a longer subwoofer cable. I thought that the cable was mono RCA, but after looking online, I see that it is common for them to be digital coaxial. I did not know that subwoofers have DA converters. Is this true for all subwoofers? If no, how do I know if my subwoofer needs a coaxial or mono RCA cable? I have a Sony HT-7000DH reciever.
> 
> Thanks!


I believe digital coax is just better shielded. Either will connect fine (both use simple RCA), and carry the signal (it's just positive and negative electricity, after all) ... the digital coax will do better on longer runs, when it comes to delivering the signal without interference.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

That depends on your sub. What make/model is it and what does the manual recommend?

If you already have a medium length run using RCA Audio cable then it would suggest it is not a digital signal. 

Cheers,
Bill.

P.S. Kalani posted at the same time and as he says the digital certified cable will be better shielded.


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

http://forums.audioholics.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2124


----------



## Dissonance (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you for the information and link. Since the cables aren't expensive, I'll get a coaxial one.


----------

